# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Splićanke-bolničko liječenje djece

## lalah

Prije par dana u JL izašao je članak o vezivanju djce u bolnici i općenito o bolničkom liječenje djece
Kako bi temu održali aktualnom molim vas da ovdje iznesete svoja splitske bliske susrete s hospitalizacijom djece

----------


## dijanam

nisam Splicanka, samo nesto.
Gledala sam prilog, onoj doktorici je savrseno jasno di je problem za razliku od doktora koji kaze da bi i on rado radio u nekoj drugoj zemlji, ali eto, ne moze se.
Da mi je znati kad u zivotu padne koprena na oci...

----------


## Daniela32

Moje je iskustvo iznenađujuće ok, Luka je bio u bolnici u dobi od 14 mjeseci 5 dana, zbog subglotičkog laringitisa. U bolnicu sam dolazila između 6 i 7 ujutro i odlazila oko 11 navečer. Nisam imala krevet niti obrok, ali sam zadovoljna s ovim skoro pa negraničenim posjetama. Izlazila bih nešto pojesti iza 16 h, kada bi došao MM u bolnicu. Sestre su bile divne, doktori temeljiti s dijagnostikom i terapijom i strpljivi kad sam postavljala pitanja, a s jednom sestrom sam se i sprijateljila, sada virka na naš forum. 

S druge strane, Luka nije operiran, nije imao infuziju i/ili razne katetere pa nije niti vezan niti išta slično.

----------


## Arwen

mi smo sa 15mjeseci završili u bolnici na očno
nije bilo gužve pa su me primili bez problema i spavala
sam tamo sa mojom bebom

----------

K su s godinu dana htjeli zadržat na pretragama kad smo s temperaturom došli na Hitnu u Splitu, ali je doktor bio toliko nejverojatno bahat i bezobrazan da sam na licu mjesta potpisala da na vlastitu odgovornost odbijam i pričekala deset dana da se vratim u ZG.

U ZG smo hodočastili na pretrage i vađenje krvi svaka dva dana, ali nitko nije jednom riječi spominjao bolničko liječenje.

----------


## Bubica

Anči i Arwen biste li svoje iskustvo mogle opisati u nekoliko rečenica i poslati ga na Rodin mail? 
Pokušavamo sakupiti što više i pozitivnih i negativnih iskustava kako bi ih priložili i vladi i svim zainteresiranima u nastojanju da promijenimo sadašnji zakon o osnovnom zdravstvenom osuguranju, u kojem bi direktno pisalo da imamo pravo biti uz svoje dijete u bolnici od o-24.

----------


## brane

moj Tino je bio u 4.mj na operaciji krajnika
mogu samo riječi pohvale dati i za doktore i za sestre, ma za svo osoblje, moje dijete ima samo prekrasnu uspomenu iz bolnice

----------


## Arwen

mislim da sam u biti imala sreće jer je meni ustvari doktorica čim
je vidjela tj pregledala mi dijete,rekla da mora ostati u bolnici i automatski
bez da me i pitala(šta me ugodno iznenadilo)i mene primila u bolnicu sa nekom dijagnozom,sestre su mi bile super ali je prljavo-grozno rodilište
je ludilo naspram ovog
nakon nekog vremena smo završili i u Zagrebu u sestara milosrdnica i
tamo srećom nije bilo nikog na očnom pa sam mogla biti sa svojim djetetom šta sam uredno i platila 
smatram da bi pod hitno trebalo omogućiti da roditelj/staratelj može biti
sa djetetom,lakše nama,lakše njima a mislim da se ni sestre ne bi bunile

----------

